# New James Bond novel unveiled on a warship



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A new James Bond novel titled "Devil May Care" made its debut on a British warship (HMS Exeter) earlier today.It will pick up where Ian Fleming (he passed away in 1964) left off with Octopussy and The Living Daylights.It has the approval of the Ian Fleming estate.It was written by Sebastian Faulks,a respected literary novelist.The novel was released today in recognition of Fleming's 100th birthday on Wednesday.Even though Faulks nor Fleming would speculate on whether or not the new novel will be filmed,I only wonder how long it will take Hollywood to come up with a script for the new novel.It is bound to happen eventually.Faulks also stated that this will be the only Bond novel that he will write.More info at the following link.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/080527/2/1716x.html


----------

